# just took my Celexa 2 hours ago



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I feel weird.I know I'm supposed to have some side effects,I was expecting that,but my whole body feels weird,like numb or something,I feel a little dizzy,I hope as the night goes on,that it doesn't get worse.It's 8:30pm right now.Technically,Celexa comes in 20mg pills and 40mg pills.But because I've been so sensitive to medication,I've been put on 5mg.The pharmacist cut them in four.At 5mg,I'm feeling weird...is this normal,I just need some support here,so I don't feel all alone.I'm kinda scared.yesterday,I couldn't sleep because I was so nervous about taking new meds.I was actually supposed to take them last night but I couldn't do it.So,I'm here now,and just did.oh boy,can anyone tell me how long these side effects last??anyone else on celexa?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

You may be having physical feelings caused by your anxiety about taking the Celexa, rather than from the Celexa itself. If I were you, I would try to stop focusing on how my body feels every second and just assume that things will be okay. Generally, anti-depressants do not start causing side effects or good effects immediately--it can take many days or weeks. Take care.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks for the advice,I think you are right.well,it's morning,and I feel grogy,and my cold came back a bit and my head hurts,still feel a little weird.These are probably due to stress.Also,last night I was up till 5am worried because my mother hadn't come home from Toronto in time.She was like 6 hours late.Anyway,she's home nowMy doctor suggested the same thing as you,I'm going to try my best to not think about it.


----------



## layleswo (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Stargirl,I can totally relate to how you're feeling on celexa. I'm very sensetive to meds (I even freaked out on Zantac, an anti-acid). You're probably going to feel a little "fuzzy" for about 4 weeks, then it goes away. I am also nervous about taking any medication, and I think that heightens any sensations you may have. Don't worry, it'll be okay. I'm about to go on Lexapro, but I haven't taken it yet because I'm nervous about it too. I'm going to start this weekend when my stomach settles down. Good luck to you.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Stargirl, how are you doing? Still on the Celexa? Did it help? Just wondering.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks shadowfax.and cali..etc...It's been four months so far now,and I feel much better,my life has improved greatly,some of my social anxiety has disapeard,I started taking Tai Chi lessons,my friends and family say my face looks livelier,and brighter,I feel more like a real person.I went to see my doc today and I think we are going to start to try an increase because although it has helped me a great deal,it still hasn't been enough I find for all my anxiety to go away.I am completly off of my Librax!!woohooo....what a freeing feeling,I was so dependant on that medication.although once in a while I've been taking a rivotril if needed but I try not to.Tai Chi really helps me relax and has changed my thinking.So all in all I'm doing better and better.I'm excited to work again,hopefully that will come soon.my father is also on the drug and he says he hasn't felt this good in 25 years!Well like father like daughter I guess.I'm so happy to hear he's happy.


----------

